# Puppies growth spurt



## ttrelfa3 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey everyone,

Around what age was your puppies large growth spurt if any?
My guy is 12weeks and growing. Got him at 8.5weeks at 8lb (small compared to most I see, out of a litter of 2 he was biggest.) At 12weeks he was 19lb. Saw a 4month old and was double the size. Wondering if they normally have growth spurts or just slowly but surely grow. Thanks!


----------



## WGSD Nikko (Jul 24, 2013)

Mine was slow months 2-4, but OMG from month 5-6 he gained 13 lbs. (and he is not fat or over weight by any means!)







here is a comparison picture. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zeus'Mommy (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi Guys! I also have been wondering about the puppy growth spurts. This is my first GSD, but not my first dog. Zeus is 17 weeks and weighs about 35lbs. When looking at him, he is very fit and healthy but I constantly have people telling me he's small for his age!! Thoughts?


----------



## ttrelfa3 (Jul 16, 2013)

WGSD Nikko said:


> Mine was slow months 2-4, but OMG from month 5-6 he gained 13 lbs. (and he is not fat or over weight by any means!)
> View attachment 128169
> 
> here is a comparison picture.
> ...





Zeus'Mommy said:


> Hi Guys! I also have been wondering about the puppy growth spurts. This is my first GSD, but not my first dog. Zeus is 17 weeks and weighs about 35lbs. When looking at him, he is very fit and healthy but I constantly have people telling me he's small for his age!! Thoughts?


From the standard charts my guy is the same way. My breeder said all of his are lighter than the standard as puppies but all grow to be the 75-85 standard weight. I feel like our puppies are probably on the same growing path.


----------



## WGSD Nikko (Jul 24, 2013)

Ttrelfa, he is 62 lbs and from floor to shoulders when standing is 26" tall (possibly taller since he was sulking a bit away from the tape measure). His dad is a big GSD, so he is just following in the footsteps. His litter mates are right around the same pace as him with the exemption of one that was neutered at 10 weeks  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ttrelfa3 (Jul 16, 2013)

WGSD Nikko said:


> Ttrelfa, he is 62 lbs and from floor to shoulders when standing is 26" tall (possibly taller since he was sulking a bit away from the tape measure). His dad is a big GSD, so he is just following in the footsteps. His litter mates are right around the same pace as him with the exemption of one that was neutered at 10 weeks
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



wow what vet would neuter a puppy at 10 weeks? I am far from a dog expert but that seems dangerous and just not right for the pup. poor guy


----------



## WGSD Nikko (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah, I was upset, but what could I do? He's not my dog. And he was 12 weeks, I misspoke...but still. 
I am no puppy expert either, but a little research goes a LONG ways 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

I am curious to this as well. Oliver just got his 12weekers and he weighed in at 26 lbs. Gaining 11 lbs from week 8. I am under feeding him slightly to hopefully keep the weight manageable compared to bone growth. He is really starting to develop now in the legs and head. Pictures have been the greatest way to look at growth. You don't notice change daily I guess. Oliver gets lots of exercise due to hunting season in full gear. Don't know if this inhibits or prohibits growth..?? Or if it doesn't matter at all.... 

Oliver Kahn 8/3/13


----------

